# 4-6 lbs test mono vs floro line for trout



## Schro4dave (May 27, 2016)

Does anyone have an opinion on using mono vs floro in small diameters for mainline.


----------



## Tmpr111 (May 27, 2016)

I use a light braid with a fairly long fluoro leader because my UL spinning reel works better with braid.


----------



## Klag (May 27, 2016)

My small spinning reels don't like Flouro as the mainline, tangles all the time. I use 4lb mono and do just fine.


----------



## jeremyledford (May 27, 2016)

4lb mono with fluoro leader here.


----------



## Coenen (May 27, 2016)

6lb Sunline Super Natural mono for me. My first experience with Sunline as a main line, I've been *EXTREMELY*(bold AND italicized) impressed with it.


----------



## Dana Young (May 27, 2016)

I use Berkley xl green line in 4 to 6 lb test the 6 lb is for large trout if I am fishing for specs I use 4 lb.


----------



## thedudeabides (May 27, 2016)

4lb braid main line, 6lb flouro leader is my go to


----------



## WPrich (May 27, 2016)

I use a 5# power pro braid main line with a leader of CX premium in 4#.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (May 27, 2016)

Are we talking trout fishing in north Georgia creeks and rivers?  Cause there ain't a trout up here that knows what fluorocarbon is. 

Get your favorite mono in 4lb test, or 6 if you lack finesse, and tie on a gold bladed Mepps or a Panther Martin and go catch a stringer full.  I promise, you don't have to worry about fluoro leader.  It won't make a bit of difference, and it's just another knot to worry about.


----------



## Quackmasterofgeorgia (May 27, 2016)

H2O express 6# mono works just as good as any other besides sunline which IMO is probably the best mono line.


----------



## Browniez (May 27, 2016)

I really like p lines fluorocarbon coated mono. Relatively inexpensive. Almost no memory, rarely tangles, and has much of the abrasion resistance of fluoro.

You do have to be very consistent and thorough with wetting your knots with that light a fluoro though. One Hotspot when tightening down is gonna leave you wondering why the fish broke off.


----------



## Schro4dave (May 27, 2016)

Thanks guys. Been trout fishing north ga for 20 years. Just wanted to see what everyone else is using. I just started targeting big Browns this year and have somewhat had to forget the way I have been trout fishing and change gears.


----------



## jigman29 (May 28, 2016)

If I'm not fly fishing I use bass pro excel in 4-6kb test. I prefer the green and this has worked for years.


----------



## riprap (May 28, 2016)

4lb clear/clear mono. IMO flouro is a hassle on spinning tackle. For spinners only I might go with 6. 4 is just a good all purpose for my fishing, trout/bream/crappie. Throws 1/16 lures good.


----------



## hikingthehills (Jun 2, 2016)

I have went up to 8 pound test due to loosing a few really nice trout, I like the Berkly transoptic!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 2, 2016)

I have caught probably tens or hundreds of thousands of trout on mono over the last four and a half decades, and see no need to use anything else. If it ain't broke, don't fix it. To be honest, I don't really like any of the new super lines better than mono for anything at all, except maybe deep vertical jigging.


----------



## hikingthehills (Jun 3, 2016)

Schro4dave said:


> Thanks guys. Been trout fishing north ga for 20 years. Just wanted to see what everyone else is using. I just started targeting big Browns this year and have somewhat had to forget the way I have been trout fishing and change gears.



If you are going after the big fish use a heavier line, a 4 pound trout can break a 6 pound line. I have lost a few in that range and bigger and it will break your heart. Since I went to 8 I have been able to get the bigger fish in and still catch plenty of the stock size.


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 4, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Are we talking trout fishing in north Georgia creeks and rivers?  Cause there ain't a trout up here that knows what fluorocarbon is.
> 
> Get your favorite mono in 4lb test, or 6 if you lack finesse, and tie on a gold bladed Mepps or a Panther Martin and go catch a stringer full.  I promise, you don't have to worry about fluoro leader.  It won't make a bit of difference, and it's just another knot to worry about.



This^^^


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jun 4, 2016)

jigman29 said:


> If I'm not fly fishing I use bass pro excel in 4-6kb test. I prefer the green and this has worked for years.



It worked pretty good in March


----------



## Coenen (Jun 4, 2016)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> Get your favorite mono in 4lb test, or 6 if you lack finesse.


 Wouldn't be the first time someone's told me that! 

The Hooch Tailwater is home for me, I'm not looking to be out gunned if I luck up a stick a good one!


----------



## Browniez (Jun 4, 2016)

Paying for a good drag system and a quality reel is the big thing no one is talking about here.

The best line in the world will snap with a locked drag.

I've landed 10 to 12 pound trout on 6lb, it's all in the drag system and how you fight them.


----------



## darenwh (Jun 5, 2016)

2# test for me with 1/64th oz hand tied (by me) works for me.  I've caught some very nice trout that way. Well, when I'm not using the long rod.


----------



## Bream Pole (Jun 5, 2016)

I like Maxima Green mono in 4 lb and also Yo Zuri Hybrid in 4 lb.  These lines are plenty supple, thin and seem to be a bit stronger than the stated test.  I caught a bass that went 3.5 on the Yo Zuri 4 lb just the other day.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 5, 2016)

If your targeting big browns I'd stay with at least 6 lb and maybe 8 depending on where your fishing. When I use to trout fish a lot for big trout I fished 8 lb. I still lost some big fish due to stout current, logs and rocks. Don't matter how good your drag is if you can't turn a huge fish from a log jamb. You got to have good line for the big ones. 10 to 15 lb trout in a river is a handful.


----------



## Browniez (Jun 5, 2016)

Shoot alot of times I'll throw straight 12 pound mono for the bigger fish. High water gives you that ability. A big brown that's coming unglued really doesn't care though.

We use 20 pound fluorocarbon as leaders on streamer setups and they really don't seem to care.


----------

